# Trapping with winter comes



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Does anybody have a "schedule" sort of as to at what time of the year to do TNR? I suppose it depends where the colony is at and what are the environ conditions_ie in a temperate climate you could do it year around without worrying about releasing in cold weather_ but what about extreme temps when there's snow and ice for months like in the Midwest and other areas? Sure the caretaker can keep the cat in a rec cage for sometime waiting until a nicer day or closer to the outside so the cat won't lose its winter coat (have heard of it) but not a whole season, right?
This my first year of doing TNR so I've wondered about it. There are some ferals in the colony that should be altered but I'm concerned that even if I keep them more than a week inside they still will be be in harms way when released, it's already very cold though snow isn't expected yet. And they will have winter shelters but even so..and would females be more affected than males since they have more serious surgery? I thought of stop the trapping during the cold months but I'm not sure, what do you think? Thank-you!


----------

